# NEXIUM & SIDE EFFECTS



## George 000 (Jan 25, 2002)

I am having a bout with IBS . I have GERD also and i have changed from Prevacid to Nexium i am having abdominal pain & sometimes Diarreah Could it be the Nexium Please Respond Thanks George.


----------



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

Hi - I just did the same thing as you 5 days ago - swiched from Prevacid to Nexium. I have GERD symptoms but not IBS. I have noticed a little diarrea - not major and my stomach doesn't hurt but has had a kind of hollow, achy, hungry feeling on and off for the last few days. It is not really pain. My sheet from the pharmacist says Nexium can cause diarrea at first. Have you found the Nexium helps the acid reflux??? The prevacid, even twice a day, didn't help at all and after 5 days, I don't think the Nexium is either. I am going to give mine a bit more time to settle into my body and hopefully work. Good luck!


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi folks!Started taking Nexium 2 weeks ago but never had diarrhea until now. No major pain just cramps... Go figure. However, I found that I don't have acid reflux as bad as it used to be, just pain in the sternum and throat...Nat


----------



## Renata Segura (Aug 6, 2001)

I've been taking Nexium for over 6 months now, and my d comes and goes.I don't think mine has any relation with this drug


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

When I took Nexium by itself I had no side effects. When I was taking it along with Elavil I had very bad nausea. Prevacid always killed my guts, very crampy intestines with that stuff. Have you tried Protonix?


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

hi all, never tried Prevacid or Nexium. i have GERD and IBS-D. have been on Prilosec before and it made my D worse, in fact it gave me flu-like symptoms. what works for me, and i believe it also helps with the Diarrhea, is Aciphex (Rabeprazole). the Acid Reflux use to keep me awake at night with constand coughing. the Aciphex stoped all that. This Med is worth a try. Good Luck! MALI


----------

